# Resolved: Sweetest Bonded Pair Need a Home



## Crystalballl

Hey All:

Been a long time since I jumped on the forum. I use to be a very active member, but life has gotten in the way. 

For those who don't know me, I have 2 sweet bunnies Holly & Smokey/Pokey. They are both altered. And in great health. 
The reason I am looking for a new home for them is for many reasons. 
First, I believe my daughter has an allergy to them. As much as I love my furry friends, my daughter does have to come first. And at not even 2, medicating her is not an option!

Secondly, they don't get the love and attention they need and deserve. I want so much more for them!!

And thirdly, will sound completely selfish, but I am being honest. Baby #2 will be on it's way in 2011. The bun's currently have a bedroom and I will need it for our new addition. The way my house is set up, I really don't have any other room for them. 

They will come with EVERYTHING they have!

I will not just give these guys to just anyone. They deserve the best and am doing this out of love, not because I no longer love them...Quite the opposite. They deserve so much more!!

Please contact me, if you or anyone you know would be willing to give my fur babies a loving home!

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Pipp

Wow, seems like only yesterday we were on a pregnancy watch for baby #1, congrats on the pending #2!! 

So sorry you have to rehome Holly and Pokey. 

Hope there's somebody here who can help. 


sas :clover:


----------



## Crystalballl

Hiya Pipp!
It sure does seem like only yesterday we were on baby watch for #1 but that baby is almost 2 now!
Baby #2 isn't on the way yet. We have our wedding planned in Cuba this Oct 20/10. But right after we are planning for baby #2!

I think I've already found my buns the best home ever! Couldn't pick better people. Nadia and her hubby are comming out to meet us this weekend.


----------



## crystal

haha my name is Crystal, and I have been called Crystal ball in the past...

all the best, hope it works out with the people that are coming to meet you and your buns.


----------



## Pipp

*Crystalballl wrote: *


> I think I've already found my buns the best home ever! Couldn't pick better people. Nadia and her hubby are comming out to meet us this weekend.


Nadia? Our Nadia? Honeypot Nadia??? 

:woohoo

Now that's winning the bunny lottery!! 

(And congrats on #2 in advance).  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl

Yes, Honeypot Nadia. She's gonna bond my 2 with Oliver.


----------



## Crystalballl

So Nadia has changed her mind and decided not to take them. 
So my Buns still need a home!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Crystal I'm sorry to hear Nadia changed her mind. These two bunnies are honestly the cutest bonded pair. 

This is a very hard decision for Crystal to make, I was visiting her yesterday and you can truly see how much she loves these two bunnies but like she said her daughter is allergic to them.

I really wish I could help her out and take these two little beauties, but unfortunately with a pending divorce, no job at the moment and 6 bunnies of my own and Fluffy who Chris found in the summer roaming around the mall parking lot I really can't take them in.

Really to me taking on one more or a bonded pair is not that much more work. I have 2 bonded pairs 2 singles and Fluffy.

I really hope someone from RO can adopt these two wonderful beautiful bunnies. They deserve to go to a good home, just like the one they are coming from.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

Hey I hope we can find a home as good as yours.


----------



## Crystalballl

I sure hope so. Thanks!!


----------



## Crystalballl

So I'm hoping someone can help out with finding these 2 a home. I can't keep them much longer, Dr says my daughter is serverly allergic and its not healthy for them to be in the house. So I can't have them around much longer. 

I would hate to just give them to anyone, but it is going to get to that point. Yes, my daughter comes first....


----------



## SOOOSKA

*I really hope someone can take these two Beautiful Bunnies. Like I said before this is a very hard decision for Crystal to make, itâs unfortunate her daughter is allergic to the bunnies but like Crystal said her daughterâs health must come first.*



*It would be very sad if these two bunnies have to go to a shelter, and may end up being split up. I truly wish I could take them is but like I said before with my circumstances the way they are I just canât do it at this time.*



*I am hoping that someone on RO will come forward like I did when I adopted Winston and Vega. Gosh they came from the States, Iâm hoping someone in ON will come forward to adopt them. I would even help transport them in Southern ON.*



*Unfortunately someone thought they would be able to adopt them but changed their mind. This was very hard on Crystal because she thought that her two babies would be going to a good home. *



*Iâll say a prayer that some RO Angel will come forward and adopt these two Beautiful Bunnies.*



*Susan*


----------



## JadeIcing

I think pictures would help.


----------



## Crystalballl

Here's my beautiful babies!!


----------



## kahlin

They are so cute. I hope you are able to find a home for them.


----------



## Mika77

They are soo cute!!! I would take them but already have 3 buns, dog, birds, two kids and there is no way my husband would let me  But they are beautiful. 
Where in Ontario do you live? There is a rabbit rescue in Milton, near Toronto, they probably would take them and they are very good.


----------



## Mika77

Just wondering if you found a home for the two cuties?


----------



## Crystalballl

No unfortunately I haven't


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

omg they are ssssssoooooooo cute, i am sorry that i cant take them and i hope you are able to find someone to take them.


----------



## Crystalballl

I can't keep them much longer, so hopefully someone comes forward who can help me!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

I'm sorry that I cannot help here in Wisconsin. I'm skimming threads and came across their pictures. They are so very adorable. I hope you can get them safely rehomed to a good bunny parent or parents ~ perhaps someone who'll stay in touch with you too!

Alternately, that a rescue with space will accept them. and do the very best screening so they find a wonderful home. My heart goes out to you and your babies.

Lots of love to your adorable pair,


----------



## JadeIcing

This kills me I wish I could take them but there is just no way. I have been trying to think of someone.


----------



## Crystalballl

Ya it's killing me too, cuz as it is I shouldn't have them anymore and I still do. And have no one who will help me out. Very frustrating. You couldn't get a better pair of bunnies!


----------



## JadeIcing

I know. :hug:


----------



## luvthempigs

I can't belive there are no takers for these two adorable bunnies Wish I wasn't so far away....

I am so sorry you have to give them up :hug:


----------



## Mika77

I just can't stop thinking about them, they are so cute. Are they boy and girl? If they were both girls I could possibly bond them with my bunny bunch but I do not think my Clover would tolerate another male (he is neutered now but in the past he lived with other males and has scares from fights).


----------



## Crystalballl

Hey!
Yes they are a boy and girl. They are both SOOOO laid back. They bonded within like an hour or two. Neither of them have ever been agressive! To eachother or anyone. They are the sweetest bunnies!! I have no issues with them at all. I just want them to have a wonderful home, they deserve it!


----------



## Mika77

How old are they? I really should not be getting any more pets but if you were to give them to an animal shelter then let me know. 
Have you tried posting on kijiji? I know it's not the best place and you would have to be very careful who you give them to but you might come across someone nice (I got Clover from an ad on kijiji). Have you tried to post at animal hospitals? some vet clinics have a board in the waiting room where you can post a note about pets needing homes. Also have you tried that bunny rescue? http://www.rabbitrescue.ca/ 
I really hope that you find them a good home. I know that you would not just throw them out but if you end up going to give them to an animal shelter, let me know and I might be able to take them (I would love to have them but I just have a lot of animals so right now it is not ideal for me to be getting more).


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Wow, they are gorgeous, and their personalities to boot! Gosh, if we were closer,I might have had to figure something out here.

Come on Canadians!! Who can help out? Anyone? 

I hope you can find them a home Crystal.


----------



## JadeIcing

US too! We have transported bunnies from the USA to Canada so I am sure we can transport from Canada to USA.


----------



## Crystalballl

Mika77 wrote:


> How old are they? I really should not be getting any more pets but if you were to give them to an animal shelter then let me know.
> Have you tried posting on kijiji? I know it's not the best place and you would have to be very careful who you give them to but you might come across someone nice (I got Clover from an ad on kijiji). Have you tried to post at animal hospitals? some vet clinics have a board in the waiting room where you can post a note about pets needing homes. Also have you tried that bunny rescue? http://www.rabbitrescue.ca/
> I really hope that you find them a good home. I know that you would not just throw them out but if you end up going to give them to an animal shelter, let me know and I might be able to take them (I would love to have them but I just have a lot of animals so right now it is not ideal for me to be getting more).



Holly is about 4. Smokey is about 5. 
I did a post on Kijiji and didn't get any responses, although I didn't like the idea of putting them on there. I probably wouldn't of given them up to anyone who contacted me on there, so I deleted the post.
I didn't try RabbitRescue. I figured they had their hands full with lots of other buns. 

Thanks girls. I will have to give them to a shelter by the end of the month if I haven't found them a home. My daughter gets extremely ill if she is anywhere near them. I try to keep her away from their room, but their bedrooms are side by side..can't do anything about that. I only have 3 bedrooms. 

So Please someone help :?


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~

I haven't been able to stop thinking about your buns. They are so cute and sweet and I would love to adopt them in a heart beat, however I am worried about bonding a trio. I have the space for a trio and I could make due with two singles but if for some reason the bond was split between your two when trying to bond with Sabrina there is no way that I could handle 3 singles. I wish that I could help but I think that the risk is too great. 

Good Luck and all the best, I really wish that I could help, I feel for you!


----------



## Crystalballl

~*sAbRiNa*~ wrote:


> I haven't been able to stop thinking about your buns. They are so cute and sweet and I would love to adopt them in a heart beat, however I am worried about bonding a trio. I have the space for a trio and I could make due with two singles but if for some reason the bond was split between your two when trying to bond with Sabrina there is no way that I could handle 3 singles. I wish that I could help but I think that the risk is too great.
> 
> Good Luck and all the best, I really wish that I could help, I feel for you!



My two would bond with any bun I would think. But thanks anyways.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Sabrina, I honestly don't think their bond would break. They are like they are glued together. Whenever I see them they are inseparable. I truly believe these two beauties would bond with any bunny. My goodness Holly has been bonded with two different bunnies with no problem. Trust me I was so jealous when Crystal told me how she put them together and they bonded.

I really hope someone can adopt these little beauties. Like I said before if I wasn't going through a divorce I would have taken them in a heart beat.

Susan


----------



## Pipp

If there's anyway all three can be put together in somebody else's house or a rescue or something, that will probably tell the tale. Rabbits do like being in warrens. The more rabbits, the easier the bonding. Maybe if all three are taken to a rescue with the three adjacent to a pen with lots of other bunnies, they'll all get along. How close are you to each other? 


sas :clover:


----------



## Mika77

Hi Sabrina. I think it would be wonderful if you could adopt these two. I do not think the bonding would be as bad as you think. I just bonded a new bunny to my bonded pair and all is well and now I have a happy trio. With my it took about three weeks to bond them. Even if they would not bond with Sabrina, which I think they will if given the time, i think it is very unlikely that they would become un-bonded with each other. However if that is your only concern, i would be willing to take one of them if you ended up with three bunnies that hate each other (I live in Windsor, so not too far). I just really want these two to go to a good home and i think your bunny would be happy with new friends. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Crystalballl

I really don't see my two breaking their bond. They are stuck together like glue, like Susan said. Holly was bonded with Smokey's brother Bandit before him. (I lost him April 2008  ) And they bonded instantly when I put them together. They're very easy going!


----------



## Mika77

I also do not think that their bond would break and I am sure that everything would be fine (I have also bonded different bunnies together and all was well). But I just thought that if she is worried that this might happen then it would help if she knew that she would not be stuck with three separate bunnies. And if by some chance that did happen, even though I totally do not think that it will, then i will take one. I really hope that she will adopt them and i think that they will be very cute with Sabrina. 
I mentioned the bunnies again to my husband but he does not sound very enthusiastic about it. He thinks that they are adorable and all that but he also feels that we have all the animals we can handle. But I think with all the people here we should be able to find someone to take them. If you need help with transport we might be able to help although can't go in the US because we have no passports.


----------



## Crystalballl

Mika77 wrote:


> I also do not think that their bond would break and I am sure that everything would be fine (I have also bonded different bunnies together and all was well).Â  But I just thought that if she is worried that this might happen then it would help if she knew that she would not be stuck with three separate bunnies.Â  And if by some chance that did happen, even though I totally do not think that it will, then i will take one.Â  I really hope that she will adopt them and i think that they will be very cute with Sabrina.Â
> I mentioned the bunnies again to my husband but he does not sound very enthusiastic about it.Â  He thinks that they are adorable and all that but he also feels that we have all the animals we can handle.Â  But I think with all the people here we should be able to find someone to take them.Â  If you need help with transport we might be able to help although can't go in the US because we have no passports.Â



Thanks a million!! It's atleast a peace of mind if something were to happen and they became 2 'singles'! Appreciate the help!! I really want my babies to have a loving home. That's why I turned to the forum. I really hope someone can help soon.

Like I've said, I will supply everything they will need in the beginning, I will make sure they have a big bag of food and hay (they are currently on) and all their NIC stuff and everything they love and need!

I don't want rid of them because I dont love them. I love these two very much!!!


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~

I have sent a PM to Crystalballl

I will need to talk to my parents (I stay with them during school breaks) and my bunsitters before I can make any final decisions. 

The reason why I am so concerned about bonds going sour is because it happened to a friend of mine after over a year of the buns being together they all turned on each other (they were all spayed/neutered) and I would not want to go through what she had to and sell two of them.


----------



## Mika77

Hi Sabrina, 
That is too bad that that has happened to your friend. However I think that a situation like this is unusual and does not happen often. Especial with one male and two girls things should be good once they bond. 
But if at any time things were to go bad between them, where they would all be singles then I will take one from you. If you do decide to take them (which I hope you do) then i will give you my email and phone number so you can get in touch with me easily (although i usualy go on RO often).
As far as bonding them to Sabrina it might take some time but form my experience it is not as bad as what I have read (although I am sure there are some hard to bond bunnies). My first bunny was Hoppy and she was six years old when I got her a friend, Clover, and they bonded very quickly. Unfortunately Hoppy passed away eight months later (still miss her a lot). Then I got Lilly and she and Clover bonded without problems as well. The difference was that with Hoppy Clover was always very submissive but with Lilly he was dominate at first but now she took charge. Then three months later i added Bindi. For the first week i did not think that they would ever bond because Clover chased her like crazy and was aggressive. Lilly was not as bad but not friendly at all. After about a week things started getting slowly better and after three weeks they moved into one cage and all are good now. Personaly I find that bunnies are happier when living with other bunnies. Bindi was very people friendly and loved attention (still does) but she really wanted to be friends with Clover and Lilly, even though they were beating her up at first. Now that they have accepted her, she seems very happy and i love watching all three of them snuggle. They are also all friendly with me and even Lilly who was very skittish is now much more social.


----------



## Crystalballl

I msg'd you back Sabrina. 

And all I can say to ease you just a little. Is these two bunnies of mine, are the most laid back creatures I've ever had!! Holly has been bonded twice. With NO issues AT ALL! Neither have EVER been aggressive. The only thing that happened during their bond was a little 'mounting' to show who's "boss" lol and that ended after a few days and now they're inseparable. 

Anything I can do to help I totally would. I'm not abandoning them. I just want them in a good home!! They deserve it! I think they'd love another Bunny friend.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910

I wish I lived in Canada! They're soooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Crystalballl

LoveMyRabbit0910 wrote:


> I wish I lived in Canada! They're soooooo adorable!!!



Thanks! They've got an awesome personality to go along with those cute looks


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Gina. NJ isn't that far. I had 2 bunnies brought to me from the Staes a couple of years ago. A bunch of really nice people from RO helped to get them to me. So you see it can be done.

Susan


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910

Do you know if Sabrina will take them yet or not?


----------



## Crystalballl

No, I don't yet?!


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~

I won't know until Saturday night when I go to my parents for dinner. Everyone cross their fingers that they say yes!!!


----------



## luvthempigs

Just a few things that I have wondered...

Besides needing a passport to cross the border does anyone know if you need special papers to bring the bunnies across?

If someone in the states was able to give your bunnies a home would you consider having them flown here?

I sure hope something can be worked out for these bunnies. I have been thinking about these two dolls ever since you posted about them. Checking in daily to see if anyone has grabbed them up.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910

I have spent all night, practically pleading with my Aunt to let me have these bunnies! I live with my Aunt and Uncle still, so I needed their permission before I could say anything to you, I'd hate to get your hopes up, just to let you down. She still says no..she thinks 3 bunnies is too many. Not for me, though..I know I could take care of 3. But, unfortunately, what she says, goes. 

Since I'm unable to take them, I definitely do have my fingers crossed for Sabrina! They're adorable rabbits! It would be terrible for them to have to go to a shelter, I'm hoping that doesn't have to happen!

Good Luck!


----------



## hln917

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Just a few things that I have wondered...
> 
> Besides needing a passport to cross the border does anyone know if you need special papers to bring the bunnies across?
> 
> If someone in the states was able to give your bunnies a home would you consider having them flown here?
> 
> I sure hope something can be worked out for these bunnies. I have been thinking about these two dolls ever since you posted about them. Checking in daily to see if anyone has grabbed them up.



You will need a Health Certificate from the vet.Here's more info: 

http://www.pettravel.com/passportnew.cfm


----------



## Crystalballl

luvthempigs wrote:


> Just a few things that I have wondered...
> 
> Besides needing a passport to cross the border does anyone know if you need special papers to bring the bunnies across?
> 
> If someone in the states was able to give your bunnies a home would you consider having them flown here?
> 
> I sure hope something can be worked out for these bunnies.Â  I have been thinking about these two dolls ever since you posted about them.Â  Checking in daily to see if anyone has grabbed them up.



Well it's a thought. I don't know if we could afford to fly them somewhere though. Money's tight around here at the moment, with a Wedding to pay for!


----------



## Pipp

I'm not sure if you do need anything for rabbits other than have them look healthy at the border. Rabbits can cross into Canada in a car with no fuss, I'm pretty sure. Airlines will often require a certificate, though. 

Here's an excerpt from the site listed above: 

_As for rabbits, Guinea pigs, hamsters, ferrets, and other pet rodents, there are no CDC or USFWS restrictions or requirements on these animals if brought in as pets._


sas onder:


----------



## Haley

Im so sorry to hear this, Crystal. I know Nadia was thinking about it but it was just too much for her right now (I think shes thinking baby in the near future as well) 

Getting them across the border is no problem if anyone is interested. I took Winston and Vega to Susan with no hassle. Crystal, have you tried contacting area rabbit rescues? What about posting something at local vet's offices?

Wish there was more I could do to help.


----------



## Crystalballl

I am beyond frustrated at this point. Please don't show interest in taking them unless you know you can. And I mean no disrespect by that. But please put yourself in my shoes. I've had a couple actually set up a time to come over and meet with me. And then back out last minute. I can't take much more "almost yes'". My babies deserve a wonderful home.


I wish I didn't have to let them go, but unfortunately I do. 

I have a couple weeks to find them a bunny loving home or I have to take them to a shelter I guess.


----------



## irishbunny

This is awful  They are so gorgeous! If they could come to Ireland, I'd take them but the cost would be huge 

I'm hoping someone will come along soon, can anyone just foster or something? Come on guys!


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~

Hey Everyone,

My parents said that I can't adopt them until September because I will be moving for grad school and I will need to make sure that I am able to find a suitable apartment first. SO.....is there anyone here who can foster them until September?


----------



## Crystalballl

I will transport them to someone if they can foster them until the fall. If anyone can help for a few months that'd be great.


----------



## bunnyzoo

Pm sent


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Crystalball, have you spoken with anyone in Milton?
http://www.rabbitrescue.ca/

They may be willing to work with you to help place your pair.

OREO also has a forum section of their website (More Ontario focused site)
http://www.ontariorabbits.org/

Try posting there as well.


----------



## Crystalballl

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> Crystalball, have you spoken with anyone in Milton?
> http://www.rabbitrescue.ca/
> 
> They may be willing to work with you to help place your pair.
> 
> OREO also has a forum section of their website (More Ontario focused site)
> http://www.ontariorabbits.org/
> 
> Try posting there as well.



Yes I have contacted them, they never responded.


----------



## Mika77

Crystal, I have sent you a PM, please read it.


----------



## Crystalballl

Mika77 wrote:


> Crystal, I have sent you a PM, please read it.



Thanks Mika!


----------



## Mika77

Sent you another PM.


----------



## Crystalballl

Mika77 wrote:


> Sent you another PM.



Got it!


----------



## marie

Hi Cristal
I am wondering if the pair are fixed?
I quickly read true the post and I am not be able to located it .
you are very close to me .
Have you found any body yet ?


----------



## Crystalballl

marie wrote:


> Hi Cristal
> I am wondering if the pair are fixed?
> I quickly read true the post and I am not be able to located it .
> you are very close to me .
> Have you found any body yet ?


yes they are both fixed and no i havent found a home yet


----------



## ~Kari

I sent u a pm:bambiandthumper


----------



## Crystalballl

So Mika77 has decided to take in my two buns!! She's been an amazing help in trying to find them a home. We are driving our babies out to Windsor on Sunday! I know they're going to a wonderful home!!


----------



## Happi Bun

Hurray! Way to go Mika77!!!



:jumpforjoy:


----------



## luvthempigs

Yea! I am so glad they have found a good home :bunnydance:

I have had these two darlings on my mind for several days now. Good thing for me that you live in Canada.... :biggrin2:


----------



## Crystalballl

Babies are at their new home. I'm on my way home from Windsor now! Mika's a wonderful person, my buns are going to be very happy while there! I feel good about leaving them there. Thanks for everything Mika!!


----------



## JadeIcing

I marked this resolved.. I am glad they have found a good home.


----------



## missyscove

I'm so glad this one has been resolved. I've been worrying about these two.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Your babies won't make your baby sneeze or stir up her allergies, Crystalballl. Happy this is resolved.


----------



## Crystalballl

TreasuredFriend wrote:


> Your babies won't make your baby sneeze or stir up her allergies, Crystalballl.Â Â  Happy this is resolved.


What are you talking about?


----------



## JadeIcing

*Crystalballl wrote: *


> TreasuredFriend wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Your babies won't make your baby sneeze or stir up her allergies, Crystalballl. Happy this is resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...

I think she means since they are now in thier new home you won't have to worry about her allergies bothering her anymore.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Sorry my post seemed confusing. Yes, now that your two buns ( some of us call our companion pets, aka bunners our babies ) are in their new home, your daughter won't be bothered by allergies. Thanks Jade Icing for deciphering.


----------



## luvthempigs

Hi Crystal, Just wondering if you ever hear from the girls new owner. I was just going through the old threads and wondered about them. I hope all is well


----------

